# Starch content of common foods



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

(The following information from Nutrition Data

Different starch levels of potato per 100 grams of food:

dehydrated, dry form 70 grams

potato chips 58 grams

french fries 38 grams

mashed 8 grams

sweet potato, raw 12 grams

cooked, 7 grams

boiled 5 grams

Other vegetables:

corn, canned 13 grams

corn, boiled 4 grams

peas, canned 4 grams

carrots, raw 1 gram

green beans 1 gram

beetroot 1 gram

mushrooms 0.5 gram

cucumber 0.5 gram

peas 0.5 gram

Vegetables with zero starch:

celery

lettuce

tomatoes

pumpkin

white mushrooms

broccoli

cabbage

onions

peppers

spinach

zucchini

baby raw carrots

Foods with the highest starch:

**** Don't eat these! ****

Rice Crispies 72 grams

Pretzels 70 grams

Corn Flakes 68 grams

crackers 67 grams

wheat, shredded 68 grams

bread crumbs 60 grams

potato chips 58 grams

taco shells 57 grams

Quinoa 52 grams

pie crust 51 grams

bread roll 40 grams

french fries 38 grams

bread, white 37 grams

pancakes 33 grams

rice, steamed 32 grams

rice, brown 31 grams

spaghetti 26 grams

cashews 23 grams

hamburger 21 grams

cake 19 grams

pizza 18 grams

KFC 16 grams

Other foods:

porridge oats 10 grams (boiled with water)

baked beans 8 grams

banana 3 grams

almonds 1 gram (most other nuts about 1 gram. Only cashews are high in starch)

Fruits, meats and fish have zero grams of starch. The only vegetables with high starch are potatoes, but mashed and well-cooked potato has much lower starch.

Most very high starch foods are man-made, from grains. Everyone needs to find out their own starch tolerance level.


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for these. I'm pretty sure that I have a problem tolerating starch and I suspect that I have Sibo so I should definitely avoid it. But the only foods I can tolerate at the moment are rice, rice crackers and sometimes oatmeal. The only safe veggies for me are carrots and parsnips which are also starchy. So the only low starch things I can eat are carrots, fish and poultry.. It's a vicious cycle because this is not healing my gut. I want to try the SCD diet if it would help me transition to a low-starch diet. But first I'm going to try to get the SIBO treated with antibiotics.


----------

